# Dopo installazione errore in grub

## The_echelon

Salve a tutti.

Installando per la mia prima volta gentoo è andato tutto bene, fino a quando, a fine installazione, riavviando il pc, grub ha iniziato a dare i numeri.....

Mi che non trova niente....

Su sda1 si trova kubuntu, mentre su sda3 gentoo.

Sicuramente avrò sbagliato qualcosa nel configurare grub.

Mi potete dare una mano gentilmente???

----------

## lele_dj

Prova a dare qualche indizio in più ...

per esempio inizia a entrare da live cd e prova a postare il contenuto di grub.conf e di /etc/fstab ... con le poche info che hai dato dubito che qualcuno possa risolvere il tuo problema

----------

## The_echelon

Scusa se posso sembravo un po spratico, ma non ci riesco.

Puoi dirmi come posso vedere il file grub.conf partendo con il livecd, non riesco a montare le partizioni.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## lele_dj

Non riesci perchè non sei root? ... se è così, per diventare amministratore ti basta digitare 

```
sudo su
```

crei una cartella per montare la partizione e poi la monti....

```
# mkdir /mnt/root

# mount /dev/la_tua partizione_di_root /mnt/root

```

dopodiche se hai installato la boot su una partizione separata

```
# mount /dev/la_tua_partizione_di_boot /mnt/root/boot
```

e puoi vedere i file  :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

direi che anche un 

```
fdisk -l
```

può aiutare. così oltre ai file di conf vediamo anche come hai partizionato gli hard disk

----------

## The_echelon

Quando provo a scegliere in grub mi dà il seguente errore

```
Booting "kubuntu"

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.22-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/sda1

Error 15: file not found

Booting "gentoo"

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.22-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/sda3

Error 15: file not found

```

Ho montato le partizioni, grub si trova nella prima ed è questo:

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=kubuntu 7.04

root(hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.22-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/sda1

title=gentoo 2007.0

roor(hd0,2)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.22-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/sda3

```

Infine il risultato di fdisk -l è il seguente:

```

Disk /dev/sda: 250.0 GB, 250059350016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1        9396    75473338+  83  Linux

/dev/sda2           29651       30401     6032407+   5  Extended

/dev/sda3            9397       20374    88180785   83  Linux

/dev/sda5           29651       30401     6032376   82  Linux swap / Solaris

```

Grazie mille per l'aiuto che mi state dando!!!

----------

## lele_dj

 *Quote:*   

> Booting "kubuntu"
> 
> kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.22-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/sda1
> 
> 

 

 :Rolling Eyes:  questo mi sembra un pò strano ...

.... ma tornando a gentoo ... sei sicuro che il file "kernel-2.6.22-gentoo-r9" sia presente nella tua partizione di boot? ... se è presente, si chiama realmente così? perchè questo errore dice che grub non lo trova ...

----------

## The_echelon

nella partizione di boot (sda1) dentro la cartella boot ci sono i seguenti file:

```
abi-2.6.20-15-generic             initrd.img-2.6.20-16-generic

abi-2.6.20-16-generic             initrd.img-2.6.20-16-generic.bak

config-2.6.20-15-generic          memtest86+.bin

config-2.6.20-16-generic          System.map-2.6.20-15-generic

grub                              System.map-2.6.20-16-generic

initrd.img-2.6.20-15-generic      vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-generic

initrd.img-2.6.20-15-generic.bak  vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-generic

```

Mentre nalla partizione con gentoo, la cartella boot è vuota...

Ammetto di essere "un pò" confuso!!!  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lele_dj

Il problema non è solo un errore di configurazione di grub ... secondo me hai sbagliato delle cose in fase di installazione...

di sicuro non c'è l'immagine del kernel gentoo, poi (questo non so se sia essenziale visto che hai il grub di kubuntu) mi sa che non hai installato grub ... prova a dare un'occhiata alla guida di installazione e cerca di capire cosa hai sbagliato

P.S. per caso hai installato tramite interfaccia grafica?

----------

## The_echelon

No ho installato da linea di comando.

Ma se Formato tutto e installo solo gentoo, e poi installo altri OS come kubuntu e debian posso risolvere il problema???

Se si, come non imciampare di nuovo negli errori che ho commesso ora????

----------

## lele_dj

 *The_echelon wrote:*   

> No ho installato da linea di comando.
> 
> Ma se Formato tutto e installo solo gentoo, e poi installo altri OS come kubuntu e debian posso risolvere il problema???
> 
> Se si, come non imciampare di nuovo negli errori che ho commesso ora????

 

Le cose le puoi mettere aposto anche senza reinstallare ... certo è che se non hai ancora installato kde o gnome ti conviene ricominciare da capo..tanto in poco tempo rimetteresti su tutto   :Wink: 

Se kubuntu è già installata non vedo perchè rimuoverla ... lasci kubuntu su sda1 (naturalmente lasci anche la partizione di swap) e poi ti fai due partizioni per gentoo ... una da 500Mb per la boot e una bella grossa per la root ... dopodichè reinstalli seguendo per bene QUESTA GUIDA ... naturalmente adattando i parametri dei dischi alle tue partizioni   :Wink:  ... se installi tutto come si deve poi per il boot potrai usare il menù del grub di kubuntu mettendo la riga per avviare gentoo   :Wink: 

----------

## The_echelon

Riepilogando.... cancello sd3 e ci rimetto gentoo, creo sda4 e la faccio di 500MB e la faccio di boot.

Ora ci provo...sperando che vada tutto bene....sperando di non fare di nuovo pasticcio con grub....

Vi faccio sapere....

----------

## The_echelon

Allora.....ho reistallato gentoo...questa è la mia tabella delle partizioni

```
  Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1        9396    75473338+  83  Linux

/dev/sda2           29651       30401     6032407+   5  Extended

/dev/sda3            9397       20374    88180785   83  Linux

/dev/sda4   *       20375       20407      265072+  83  Linux

/dev/sda5           29651       30401     6032376   82  Linux swap / Solaris

```

in sda1 c'è kubuntu e in sda3 gentoo.

Alla fine dell'installazione (come dice il manuale) ho installato grub.

Ho modificato il file grub presente nella partizione sda4 (quella di boot) in questa maniera :

```
default 0

timeout 10

title=Gentoo

root(hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.22-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/sda3

title=kubuntu 7.04

root(hd0,0)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-generic root=/dev/sda1

```

Mentre il file grub.conf presente nella partizione sda1 è ora vuoto.

Il problema è sempre lo stesso....appena accendo il pc, grub dà "Error 15: file not found".

Dove sbaglio????  :Question: 

----------

## oRDeX

allora, la partizione di boot è /dev/sda4, quindi sarebbe (hd0,3), tu invece hai messo come root (hd0,0) che sarebbe sda1.

Lui cerca i kernel in quella partizione.

quindi se ho ben capito la situazione devi mettere

```
root (hd0,3)
```

e far iniziare i kernel solo con / e non con /boot/

----------

## The_echelon

Modificato come dici tu....ma niente....sempre questo errore 15.....

Che altro posso fare???

----------

## oRDeX

dopo che modifichi il menu.lst come installi grub?

dicci il comando che usi

----------

## cloc3

prima che grub si avvii, premi il tasto c.

entrerai in una modalità in linea di comando che ti permette di controllare il modo in cui grub legge il tuo hd.

digita il comando

`root (hd0,0)`

 e poi prova a cercare il file necessario:

`cat /boot/...` usando anche l'autocompletamento.

se non ci vedi niente, prova cambiare root:

`root (hd0,3)' ... `root (hd1,0)` ... etc. fino a quando non avrai trovato la posizione giusta.

Ah, dimenticavo: 

```

# info grub

```

----------

## The_echelon

Ho fatto "cat/boot" per ogni partizione ecco il risultato:

```

root (hd0,0)

possible files are: System.map-2.6.20-15-generic abi-2.6.20-15-generic config-2.6.20-15-generic initrd.img-2.6.20-15-generic.bak memtest86+.bin vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-generic initrd.img-2.6.20-15-generic grub Sysyem.map-2.6.20-16-generic config-2.6.20-16-generic vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-generic abi-2.6.20-16-generic initrd.img-2.6.20-16-generic initrd.img-2.6.20-16-generic.bak

root(hd0,1)

Error 17:Cannot mount selected partition

root(hd0,2)

Error 15:file not found

root(hd0,3)

lost-found boot .keep kernel-2.6.2-gentoo-r9 grub

```

Come devo configurare allora il grub.conf ???  :Question: 

PS: Io sto configurando quello che si trova in sda4, quello che sta in sda1 è vuoto.

----------

## cloc3

a quanto pare in (hd0,0) non è presente il kernel gentoo kernel-2.6.22-gentoo-r9.

per forza che non lo trova.

invece il kernel sta in (hd0,3). grub lo deve cercare lì.

Se vuoi tenere tutti i kernel in (hd0,0) (raccomandabile, perché no dovrai reinstallare grub) devi montare oppourtunamente la boot.

per esempio:

```

mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/ubuntu

mount --bind /mnt/ubuntu/boot /boot

cp /usr/src/linux/arch/<tua arch>/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.22-gentoo-r9

```

dopodichè, grub dovrebbe funzionare automaticamente.

----------

## The_echelon

Allora ho modificato cosi drub.conf

```

default 0

timeout 10

title=Gentoo

root(hd0,3)

kernel /kernel-2.6.2-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/sda4

title=kubuntu 7.04

root(hd0,0)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-generic root=/dev/sda1

```

Ora gentoo parte però mi da un errore che descrivo dopo.

Mentre kubuntu ancora non ne vuole sapere.

Ho grub installato sia in sda1 sia in sda4 e ho visto che parte quello in sda4.

Come faccio a fare partire quello in sda1 visto ke l'ha ho anche il kernel di gentoo, mentre in sda4 ho solo gentoo???se conviene)

Inoltre mi potreste dare una mano anche nell'errore durante il carimento di gentoo???

L' errore è il seguente:

```

Warning:unable to open an initian console.

Kernel panic - not syncing: No init found. Try passinf init = option to Kernel
```

----------

## cloc3

troppi problemi in uno.

intanto, pensiamo a gentoo.

vedo che la partizione sda4 è molto piccola.

sei sicuro che contenga un intero sistema operativo?

non sarà che sda4 contiene i tuoi file di boot, mentre sda3 è la vera partizione di root per la tua gentoo?

----------

## The_echelon

Ok, pensiamo a gentoo, ke è la cosa più importante!!!

Quindi in sda4 è piccola c'è solo il boot , il sistema è caricato in sda3...

----------

